# Greetings people



## Tiashe (Feb 15, 2016)

Greetings fellow members,

I have joined this forum in the hopes of posting poetry and also entering the poetry competitions. I am however, a first year University student, so I most likely will be quite busy and thus, may spend limited time here. Nevertheless, I intend to enjoy myself here and get back to writing poetry. I started writing at the end of 2014, and carried on for about half a year before getting too busy to do so, as I was in my final year of schooling. Hopefully I can now find more time to write poems.

From a young age, I have had an avid interest in reading books, although I have made little attempt at writing stories. I reckon writing poetry is more of my thing. I was born in Australia, and have lived here my whole life. And my most frequent sporting activity is bicycle riding, which I do around two times a week.

See you around the base folks~


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## voltigeur (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum! 

Let us know if we can help


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you both. ^_^


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome!! 




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome. Great to have you join us.


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Tiashe

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

What you'll meet here are loads of folks who are always ready to answer your questions and give you all kinds of help - sometimes before you even ask for it.

However, you'll soon discover we're not too kind to folks who make excuses for not finding time to write: 'I didn't have time to write anything this year because I moved then I was busy building my house and having a baby and then I had to grind the valves and put a new clutch in the old Chevy,etc' won't cut it.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 16, 2016)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Tiashe
> 
> Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.
> 
> ...



I am indeed glad to be on this forum. u-u

That's one big sentence. xD

Thank you Riis, I look forward to posting my work here.


----------



## PiP (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Tiashe,

Welcome to WF and our creative community. I note from your intro you are interested in poetry have you checked out the Monthly Pip Challenge?


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 17, 2016)

PiP said:


> Hi Tiashe,
> 
> Welcome to WF and our creative community. I note from your intro you are interested in poetry have you checked out the Monthly Pip Challenge?



Hey PiP,

Yes, I have seen it; the competition sections were actually one of the first things I checked out on this forum. xD I will most likely join the March challenge since I joined the forum one day too late to post my first draft.

You have the same username as the challenge. o-o


----------



## PiP (Feb 18, 2016)

Tiashe said:


> You have the same username as the challenge. o-o


*laughing* that was an unfortunate accident. It is a mentor challenge and has something to do with pips you wear - medals? Don't ask... it was lost on me. Firemajic our poetry mentor has named it 'Poets in Progress'


----------



## inkwellness (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello Tiashe,

Welcome to the writers forum. Please let us know if there is anything you need. Otherwise, I'm sure I will see you in the poetry section


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 19, 2016)

PiP said:


> *laughing* that was an unfortunate accident. It is a mentor challenge and has something to do with pips you wear - medals? Don't ask... it was lost on me. Firemajic our poetry mentor has named it 'Poets in Progress'



I didn't really get that, but okay lol. =D



inkwellness said:


> Hello Tiashe,
> 
> Welcome to the writers forum. Please let us know if there is anything you need. Otherwise, I'm sure I will see you in the poetry section



Thank you, and I'm sure you will. :tongue2:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome indeed, but tell us, how do you write the Melbourne Interrogative?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi there! Sounds like poetry is definitely your thing!

We have a Mentor Directory and a series of Writing Contests and Prompts that you should check out. I think I read you want to enter a poetry competition and we have that here. If you win you get a Purple Pip badge. 

Hope to see you around the forums!

Cheers!


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 23, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Welcome indeed, but tell us, how do you write the Melbourne Interrogative?



I don't know what that is. ;-;



danielstj said:


> Hi there! Sounds like poetry is definitely your thing!
> 
> We have a Mentor Directory and a series of Writing Contests and Prompts that you should check out. I think I read you want to enter a poetry competition and we have that here. If you win you get a Purple Pip badge.
> 
> ...



Thank you Daniel. I will hopefully enter competitions next month.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello and welcome, what book/s are your favourite? See you around


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 25, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome, what book/s are your favourite? See you around



Hi there, I recently read a series of books called The Ship Kings, and they are currently my favourite. However, the last book for the series is due to come out this year in August, so I have to wait to finish reading it. See you around too!


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 25, 2016)

Tiashe said:


> Hi there, I recently read a series of books called The Ship Kings, and they are currently my favourite. However, the last book for the series is due to come out this year in August, so I have to wait to finish reading it. See you around too!



I hate having to wait for books to be released


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 26, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> I hate having to wait for books to be released



I agree, especially if it is a really good series.


----------



## General Global Resolver (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm curious, for the love of purpose, to read some of your pieces. hmm(??), since you go to Uni, perhaps it is cool to drag your professional study purpose(s) into your poetry. Perhaps, in your course must surely lay for instance a part in social abilities/skills/work methods .. Your study fields what can perhaps also use (good) deepening poetic research/development ....


----------



## Gumby (Feb 29, 2016)

> Nevertheless, I intend to enjoy myself here and get back to writing  poetry. I started writing at the end of 2014, and carried on for about  half a year before getting too busy to do so, as I was in my final year  of schooling. Hopefully I can now find more time to write poems.



So many here find themselves doing the balancing act between Real Life and our passion for writing. Hope you find that time for poetry, too. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tiashe (Mar 3, 2016)

General Global Resolver said:


> I'm curious, for the love of purpose, to read some of your pieces. hmm(??), since you go to Uni, perhaps it is cool to drag your professional study purpose(s) into your poetry. Perhaps, in your course must surely lay for instance a part in social abilities/skills/work methods .. Your study fields what can perhaps also use (good) deepening poetic research/development ....



Well, hopefully I will post a piece soon. And hm, I don't really know if I would write poetry with study in it. My works so far have mostly been events that have taken place.



Gumby said:


> So many here find themselves doing the balancing act between Real Life and our passion for writing. Hope you find that time for poetry, too. Welcome to the site.



I am surely one of them haha.  I will definitely try to find time to write poetry, probably more so on weekends.

Thanks!


----------

